# Vorderes Kettenblatt schleift am Rahmen.



## ElBartoRE (9. August 2013)

Hey,
ich hab grad mein Jabba Wood 2012 fit für den Bayernurlaub gemacht, als ich gesehen habe, dass das kleinste vordere Kettenblatt am Rahmen schleift. Der Lack ist schon gut weg. Gekauft hab ich das Rad im April diesen Jahres und es war letzte Woche noch bei Rose zur Inspektion. Geändert habe ich am Bike nix. Ist so etwas normal?

Bilder findet ihr im Anhang des Posts.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. August 2013)

So wie der kratzer aussieht würde ich sagen das ist definitiv *nicht* normal!

Vielleicht hat ein ROSE Mitarbeiter die Kurbel so drangezimmert dass das Ding jetzt schleift??

Würde mal bei ROSE nachfragen wenn es vor der Inspektion noch nicht da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2013)

Hallo ElBartoRE,

bitte nimm doch einmal Kontakt mit unserem technischen Telefonservice auf.
+49(0)2871-2755400
Es ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung, das Fahrrad einzuschicken, so dass sich unsere Fachabteilung ein Bild machen kann.

Viele Grüße

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## ElBartoRE (29. August 2013)

Hey,
ich habe im Urlaub festgestellt, dass wohl die Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt worden ist und mir des öfteren die Kette zwischen kleinstes Kettenblatt und Rahmen springt, deswegen die Schrammen. Leider war ich im bayrischen Gebirge und keine Werkstatt weit und breit, sodass ich beim Schalten aufpassen musste.

Ist natürlich blöd, aber dieses Verhalten trat vor der Inspektion nicht auf. Auch schleift die Kette permanent am Umwerfer. 

Grüße,
Olli


----------

